# Is it possible to O without fertile CM/CP



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

if you usually have those signs and had them at a different point in the same cycle?

My chart

Since DS was born, I've never O'd this early in my cycle and my LP has never been this long. Pregnancy is _extremely_ unlikely because we used withdrawal when we DTD on CD12. I've taken 3 CVS brand HPTs and they were all BFNs.

CD24 is much more believable as an O date, except that I was checking my CM and CP all day (expecting AF because of the temp dip) and it was not at all fertile - low, firm, closed cervix and just the tiniest bit of creamy mucus. This doesn't make any sense to me, but it is obvious now from my temps that I O'd, I just don't know when.

Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

I wanted to post this in case I get interupted before I look at your chart: DS was conceived using withdrawl. My hunch is that it doesn't even count as an attempt at birth control







. Now, I'll try to check out your chart - haven't looked at one in a long time. Hugs, chica.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

I could make a case for either, depending on what happened on days 11 or 18th that might have led to them being outliers. I'm so sorry I don't have more expertise. Your stress level has been high, it and your prior experience might tip me slightly towards the later O date. I do think I've Ovulated without fertile CM - I sometimes felt like mine came directly after, but it's just a hunch.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

i think just about anything is possible in a cycle. but it looks to me like the actual O may have been later, like day 18 or something, rather than earlier.


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Shanna~* 
I wanted to post this in case I get interupted before I look at your chart: DS was conceived using withdrawl. My hunch is that it doesn't even count as an attempt at birth control







.

I completely agree. I said as much on a thread here once, though, and was thoroughly reprimanded.







My O date has been CD20-25, so I really did not think CD12 was in my fertile time, EW CM or not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Shanna~* 
I could make a case for either, depending on what happened on days 11 or 18th that might have led to them being outliers. I'm so sorry I don't have more expertise. Your stress level has been high, it and your prior experience might tip me slightly towards the later O date. I do think I've Ovulated without fertile CM - I sometimes felt like mine came directly after, but it's just a hunch.

If something crazy happens (cold/hot room, weird temp time, wake up with no blankets, etc.) I always make a note of it on my paper chart. No notes, so I don't know of anything that would explain CD11 or 18. The stress level thing is so true, but it hasn't seemed to mess up my cycle over the past 6 months or so and I've been just as stressed if not more for some time now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebird* 
i think just about anything is possible in a cycle. but it looks to me like the actual O may have been later, like day 18 or something, rather than earlier.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## cking (Jul 27, 2005)

I think I could make a case for either also (really, cd14, 18 or 24), but if it helps, i think dtd on cd12 was less risky since your ewcm didn't start until the next day.


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cking* 
I think I could make a case for either also (really, cd14, 18 or 24)

Hmm, I just don't see CD18. It doesn't follow the FAM rules because the first three temps after aren't any higher than three of the temps before.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cking* 
but if it helps, i think dtd on cd12 was less risky since your ewcm didn't start until the next day.

I guess I need a refresher on how long sperm can live in different kinds of mucus. I figured sex at night when I had EW CM the next morning was probably pretty risky, especially since I usually only check mucus once during the day and I know I didn't check it immediately before DTD (but I should probably start







)

Well, I guess all that's left to do is wait for a BFP or AF. Either way I should know about a week from now...


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

*Update:* AF is here on CD28. I've only had this short a cycle one other time since DS was born. Looks like CD14 is more likely for O given CM/CP and the fact that I don't think my LP was only 4 days long.

Thank you everyone who gave your input!


----------

